# Cabbage?



## mackeeg (Oct 26, 2006)

How do you make cooked cabbage? Do you cook it was bacon or bacon grease? I want to try it tonight.


----------



## pdswife (Oct 26, 2006)

I slice it thin and steam it with chicken broth

then toss with a little melted butter.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Oct 26, 2006)

Pretty much the only way I cook cabbage these days is to roughly shred/chop into thick pieces & saute/braise it in butter with salt & freshly ground pepper to taste.  Comes out green, tender, but still crisp.  Only way I like cabbage now, outside of stirfries & soups.


----------



## Katie H (Oct 26, 2006)

My mother used to make a cabbage dish when I was a child that everyone really liked.

She layered cabbage leaves and uncooked pork link sausages in a casserole, ending with a layer of cabbage.  The casserole was covered with foil and baked it until the cabbage was tender.  I don't know what temp or how long she cooked it.  I've made it and, I think, I baked the casserole at 350 degrees for about 45 minutes.  She served mashed potatoes with it.

It's real tasty and the sausage flavors the cabbage nicely.  I've also used sausage patties when I didn't have any links.  I just broke the patties in half to make distribution more even.


----------



## silentmeow (Oct 26, 2006)

I chop it into thick pieces, steam it in a steamer basket and serve it with ketchup on top.  It's the only time I will allow the ketchup bottle on the table outside of dogs and burgers!  The flavors really compliment each other and it does not take much ketchup.  My DH puts hot sauce on his 'cause he doesn't like cabbage and it kills the taste!  That's the indicator of if he likes dinner or not!


----------



## Chef_Jen (Oct 26, 2006)

Um by saying bacon.. are you trying to make Saurkraut?


----------



## Barb L. (Oct 26, 2006)

I have sauted it in bacon drippings, add a little water, cover and cook until the doneness you like, then we sprinkle w/ vinegar.


----------



## Robo410 (Oct 26, 2006)

I shread and cook it with olive oil, panceta or bacon, garlic or shallots, salt and pepper.  THis is sautee.  then I add 1/4 to 1/3 cup chic broth and put the lid on for 5 or so min.  COmes out tender crisp and very tasty.


----------



## kitchenelf (Oct 26, 2006)

I think you got some good instructions here - for the BEST flavor use bacon - but it can certainly be done with some butter, salt and pepper.

I used to cut mine in wedges then in squares.  I like to use a lid too when I cook cabbage.

Chef_Jen - I don't think she was meaning sauerkraut - just cooked cabbage.


----------



## lulu (Oct 26, 2006)

for white cabbage, butter and salt and pepper...I lightly steam mine usually.  Occasionally I jazz it um with either crispy fried italian or normal bacon pieces, or cumin seeds.


----------



## sparrowgrass (Oct 26, 2006)

Shred a head of cabbage, and put in a 8x11 pan.  Pour a can of evaporated milk over the shredded cabbage--don't quite cover the cabbage.  Add some salt and pepper.

Cover with bread crumbs and dot with butter, cook in 350 degree oven til cabbage is tender and crumbs are brown--an hour, maybe.


----------



## Shunka (Oct 26, 2006)

sparrowgrass, that is one way I am not familiar with but it does sound very good!! I love cabbage; always have (yes, other kids thought I was weird!). I am going to have to try it your way!!


----------



## kimbaby (Oct 26, 2006)

I put about 1 tbs crisco and bacon or ham with about 1 1/2 cups water
cut or tear cabbage up,bring to a boil,add salt...turn down to simmer ~ 
cover,cook untill its as tender as you like....

and I add ruter beggars to sometimes


----------



## mackeeg (Oct 26, 2006)

Thanks, yep just looking on how to cook cabbage not kraut.


----------



## VeraBlue (Oct 26, 2006)

I usually sautee shallots, onions, and garlic in a bit of bacon fat with a bit of butter.  Then I deglaze the pan with white wine.  Then I add the cabbage, a bit of sugar, some orange marmalade and a bit of cider vinegar, salt and pepper to taste.  I don't like it overly mushy, but not too crisp, either.  

Cabbage seems to be one of those foods that people either love or hate, yes?


----------



## Constance (Oct 26, 2006)

I like cabbage fixed all kinds of ways, but I usually cook it in the microwave because it always turns out perfectly crisp/tender. 

Split a whole cabbage into quarters, remove core, and cut into wedges each quarter into wedges about 1-2 inches thick. Cut each wedge in a couple of pieces and place in large bowl. Add a chopped medium onion and however much minced garlic you like. Pour a can of chicken broth and 2-3 tbsp of the lipid of your choice...olive oil, butter or bacon grease...over the top. Cover bowl loosely with a sheet of waxed paper and nuke for about 10 minutes. 
Remove from microwave and give it a stir. Recover with with waxed paper, and continue to nuke 5-10 minutes at a time until cabbage is tender.
Serve with a piece of crusty bread to sop up the juice. 

*variations: 
Add chunks of smoked or Polish sausage to cook in with cabbage. If you add the sausage, you may omit the oil.
You may also add tiny new potatoes and/or baby carrots at that time.
I often add a can of diced tomatoes with their liquid after the first round in the microwave. 
When you serve the cabbage, you may top each bowl with cheese and run it in the nuke for a moment to melt the cheese.


----------



## pdswife (Oct 26, 2006)

VeraBlue said:
			
		

> I usually sautee shallots, onions, and garlic in a bit of bacon fat with a bit of butter. Then I deglaze the pan with white wine. Then I add the cabbage, a bit of sugar, some orange marmalade and a bit of cider vinegar, salt and pepper to taste. I don't like it overly mushy, but not too crisp, either.
> 
> Cabbage seems to be one of those foods that people either love or hate, yes?


 

Oh wow! You come up with some delish ideas.!


----------



## daisy (Oct 26, 2006)

*I prefer my cabbage gently fried, rather than boiled. But if boiled, it's particularly nice if you drizzle a little peanut oil in while it cooks. When I do have it boiled, I put chunks (held together with toothpicks) into the water in which I'm cooking a corned beef dinner, and that gives it a nice flavour, because in the water with everything else are things like cloves, and golden syrup, and onions and carrots etc. It's nice done that way. 
*
*
*
*Creamy Caraway Cabbage*
1/4 green cabbage, thinly sliced
1/2 cup sour cream
1 teaspoon caraway seeds
salt and pepper
2 tablespoons chopped parsley

Simmer cabbage in a little water until tender. Drain. Add sour cream, caraway seeds, salt and pepper. Serve sprinkled with parsley.


*Cabbage and Mushrooms*
Simply combine equal quantities of shredded cabbage and mushrooms in a frypan with a dob of butter, add a little garlic, salt and pepper to taste and fry gently, covered, until just tender. A thinly sliced onion may be added if liked. Zucchinis, sliced, may be substituted for the cabbage. [I like to add a sliced onion to this mixture.]


*Colcannon **(Bubble and Squeak)*
1/2 medium cabbage, shredded
leftover mashed potato, same quantity as cabbage
3 tablespoons butter or bacon fat
1 small onion, finely chopped

Cook cabbage in boiling water for 6-7 minutes.  Drain well. Heat butter, fry onion gently until soft. Add cabbage and stir over low heat for 2 minutes. Fold in potato until combined with cabbage. Press down lightly into the pan to form a large pancake. Cook for 5 minutes or until underside is lightly browned.  Hold a plate over the pan and invert the pan and plate together so the pancake falls out onto the plate with the browned side uppermost. Then slide it back into the pan to brown the other side.  Serve very hot.

* Cook cabbage in milk and sprinkle with cinnamon or nutmeg. Or fry slowly with a little butter, garlic and ginger.


Herbs that go well with cabbage include: 

Basil, Caraway, Cayenne, Cumin, Dill, Fennel, Ginger, Marjoram, Nutmeg, Sage, Savory, Tarragon


----------



## FraidKnot (Nov 7, 2006)

I normally cut cabbage in wedges and steam it, 20 minutes or so.  Then simply serve it with salt, pepper and butter.  It also grills nicely; it sort of carmelizes on the grill.  You know it's done when you can easily poke it with a fork and it's tender.

Fraidy


----------



## boufa06 (Nov 7, 2006)

With the abundance of cabbage in winter, I prepare Lahanodolmades (Stuffed Cabbage with rice, mushrooms etc), stir-fry with pumpkin slices, potatoes & carrots, fry with rice noodles, make a Chinese cabbage stew and cabbage & carrot salad.


----------



## Barb L. (Nov 7, 2006)

FraidKnot said:
			
		

> I normally cut cabbage in wedges and steam it, 20 minutes or so.  Then simply serve it with salt, pepper and butter.  It also grills nicely; it sort of carmelizes on the grill.  You know it's done when you can easily poke it with a fork and it's tender.
> 
> Fraidy


   Never thought of grilling it--thanks for the tip !!


----------



## chilichip (Dec 15, 2006)

speaking of cabbage, do you have a recipe for sweet and sour cabbage?


----------



## YT2095 (Dec 15, 2006)

I guess I`m the odd one out here, I boil mine after coarse shredding in salted water with a touch of bicarb and grated nutmeg.
then I drain all the water off in a seive, return to the pot with a knob of butter and toss that until evenly coated/melted whilst still on the heat.
back into the sieve for a last drain then onto the plate.

but again, it really all depends what you want to do with it


----------



## Candocook (Dec 15, 2006)

You may think that cabbage cooked for a couple of hours would be awful BUT until you try this Molly Stevens recipe for braised cabbage, you have not had the ultimate treat!!  Her book All About Braising is the bible for long slow cooking also.
Try this incredible dish. Scroll down to second or third recipe
Molly Stevens Cooks : Recipes & Tips


----------



## bevkile (Dec 15, 2006)

chilichip said:
			
		

> speaking of cabbage, do you have a recipe for sweet and sour cabbage?


 
HOT SLAW (sweet and sour cabbage)
1 small head of cabbage (chopped, sliced or diced)
2 Tbsp butter
1/2 cup water 
salt & pepper
Cook or saute to your desired doneness.
Drain well.
1/4 cup of sugar (here again, to your desired sweetness)
1 Tablespoons flour 
2 eggs beaten
1 cup sour cream
1/4 cup vinegar
Mix well and pour over cabbage
Bake 350 degrees F 30 minutes or:
You could probably finish this in the skillet on top of your stove.
Just enough to cook the eggs and heat it through.

The winner is this one below.

CABBAGE FOR A KING
6 Cups chopped cabbage
Cooked in salted boiling water or ( I saute mine)
Drain
1/2 cup chopped onion
4 tablespoons butter (divided)
3 tablespoons flour
1 can 14 1/2oz diced tomatoes (undrained)
2 teaspoons Worcestershire sauce
3/4 teaspoons salt
1/2 teaspoon sugar
1/4 teaspoon pepper
3 slices bread cubed
1/4 pound cheese of choice cubed or
Saute onion in 3 tablespoons butter until transparent
Blend in flour until smooth.
Add tomatoes, Worcestershire sauce, salt, sugar and pepper.
Set aside.
Saute bread in 1 Tablespoon butter until lightly browned.
In a buttered casserole dish arrange in layer, half cabbage, 
half tomato mixture, half croutons and cubed cheese. 
End with cabbage, tomato, crouton and cheese.
Bake 350 degrees F for 30 minutes. Serves 6
This recipe is a winner.


----------



## Barb L. (Dec 15, 2006)

Candocook said:
			
		

> You may think that cabbage cooked for a couple of hours would be awful BUT until you try this Molly Stevens recipe for braised cabbage, you have not had the ultimate treat!!  Her book All About Braising is the bible for long slow cooking also.
> Try this incredible dish. Scroll down to second or third recipe
> Molly Stevens Cooks : Recipes & Tips


  Those recipes sound so good, gotta try them someday - Thanks


----------



## In the Kitchen (Jan 17, 2007)

*bevkile*

Cabbage For A King is so true!  It is just delicious.  I really didn't have much faith when I was preparing it because didn't think I would like tomatoes and cabbage, but is it good!  Hope they all like it tonight.  Cabbage is supposed to be so good for person anyway, no matter how you eat it.  My dogs were eating it when some of it dropped on the floor as i was shredding.  They aren't stupid!  They eat most of the vegetables I fix anyway.  Last nite they were eating the string beans as I was cleaning them.  They do make me feel good when they approve of what I am doing!!!  

thank you for sharing your recipes.  Have to try the other one next time.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jan 17, 2007)

In The Kitchen...


My dogs were eating it when some of it dropped on the floor as i was shredding. They aren't stupid! They eat most of the vegetables I fix anyway. Last nite they were eating the string beans as I was cleaning them. They do make me feel good when they approve of what I am doing!!! 

Funny!
Not to change the subject but many years ago when I was a young lad (back when Moby Dick was a minnow) I saw a starving dog turn up his nose at fried O'possum...Like you said....They aren't stupid!!

I steam cabbage in wedges..with salt & pepper...bacon drippings add a special touch!!! However I don't do the bacon dripping thing but just every now and then..Am watching fat intake! I love to pour pepper sauce on it! The hotter the better!


----------



## Robo410 (Jan 17, 2007)

love cabbage...think it gets a bad rap...yet we use it all the time in slaw or boiled dinners with ham or corned beef or sausage. It sautees so well (several good recipes here, thanks) and braising it is awesome...think stuffed cabbage, YES! 

a fave of mine is sauteed with panceta chili flakes and olive oil with a splash of white wine, served over pasta in brodo. (usually chicken broth) really good.


----------

